# Genesis toy hauler



## Toby (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi folks, new guy here and I'm thinking about a toy hauler. I'm really green in this field having never had a trailer before. I read on one site that Dutchman toy haulers were well built, then on another site how they were lower quality than Forest River witch I've come to believe is not top of the line. So its really hard to dive into this and just hope I'm making a good choice.

I've been doing a little looking on the web and really like the floor plan of the Genesis Supreme 19 footer, any of you folks have any idea of quality of build, good or bad reputation. Likes or dislikes or experience with this company?    Or what company Genesis is a part of?

Any help or advice I'd be very thankful for.

On a side note I'm looking for a toy hauler to get out of snow country for a month or two in the winter, and haul a smaller dirt bike. I have enough truck to pull it, a F250.


----------



## krsmitty (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Toby...

You will find the same comments on about any RV manufacturer. I have a Jayco and belong to the Jayco owners forum and the same comments are there. One person thinks they are the best and another says they are a POS...and everything in between. If you like the Genesis and think it will work for you, then get the Genesis.


----------



## Toby (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks for your reply KR, I guess I was hoping someone could tell me if it was poorly built or not. It's a lot of coin to shell if it's known as a poorly built product. I'm just starting this hunt and I kind of feel like I'm unarmed here.

I did find out they are a fairly new company so maybe nobody here has any idea if they are good or bad

But thanks for your reply.


----------

